# AMG: SL65 Black Series... Sitting Proper!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*That's rolling hard on the streets of South Beach (or anywhere for that matter!)*


































Had an opportunity to hear one under acceleration and it is just nucking futs!


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*What happens when RennTech gets their paws on it...? What do you think!!!*


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

I need to change my pants. 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Watch the Top Gear on the car...I would like to experience it for myself but I believe Clarkson called it rubbish because you cannot use the power at all.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*02BMW530... You may want to close your eyes.* :yikes:


















*Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*

















*Tryin to figure out these plates?*


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

This car does nothing for me. I'd take an SLS over it any day, if I had to stay in the Mercedes-Benz family.


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

:squirt:

Usually not a fan of Benzs but I like this one! 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah...I seem to have sullied my shorts as well.

That first white one looks like it says "SL 55". Anyone else think so?


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Db750 said:


> Yeah...I seem to have sullied my shorts as well.
> 
> That first white one looks like it says "SL 55". Anyone else think so?


I looked at that too. It's that sunshine altering the 6. :thumbup:

Plus notice the extensive body work and full carbon fiber rear diffuser treatment. Hell the front and sides too! Nah... this is the real deal. Plus I read the article of the tuning shop.
I know some will "pose", but this is legit.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> This car does nothing for me. I'd take an SLS over it any day, if I had to stay in the Mercedes-Benz family.


Agreed.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

I still have the client wanting to dump his 09 SL63 AMG if anyone is interested. Black on black with just over 6K miles. I need $124K :dunno:


----------

